
The Art of Unix Programming (2003) - lookupmobile
http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/html/
======
oneeyedpigeon
This is a classic text and an absolute must for anyone starting out on a
programming career, IMHO. Any idea what the context of it appearing right now
is?

~~~
spiralpolitik
Personally I found it disappointing as it seemed to take the view that the
only UNIX in existence since 1992 has been Linux. A better title would have
been the Art of Linux Programming or the Art of Open Source Programming. Not
in anyway a classic or essential reading.

'The Practice of Programming' and 'The UNIX Programming Environment' are much
better introduction to programming and the tao of UNIX programming than the
Raymond book.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> Personally I found it disappointing as it seemed to take the view that the
> only UNIX in existence since 1992 has been Linux.

Raymond had a significant financial interest in promoting linux vs other
systems.

------
nray
> "Single-point failures in applications can corrupt the registry, frequently
> making the entire operating system unusable and requiring a reinstall."

> Cygwin ... is the first thing many Unix hackers install on such Windows
> systems as they are compelled by circumstances to make use of.

> The intended audience for the NT operating systems is primarily nontechnical
> end users, implying a very low tolerance for interface complexity.

Things were pretty poisonous i 2003 I guess, I would suggest readers in 2015
bear this in mind. Just think if there was a world where you could use Unix
_and_ Windows _and_ Max OS without having to feel bad...

~~~
justin66
When it comes to Windows, Raymond knows nothing. Never has.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's not just windows.

------
donatj
Is there a mobi or kindle version of this somewhere?

~~~
donatj
Found it here:
[https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/unix.2012-...](https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/unix.2012-01-22.mobi)

